# ALPINE IVA-W505/NVE-P1 MAJOR ISSUE



## tyrone.pulse (Apr 2, 2010)

I dont know if this is the right place to post, but I just got my deck installed...but there is no where for the external GPS antenna to plug into...am I missing something? Without this antenna the navigation feature isnt working...I live in texas and its finding me on Crenshaw.


----------



## Arashi666 (May 1, 2009)

tyrone.pulse said:


> I dont know if this is the right place to post, but I just got my deck installed...but there is no where for the external GPS antenna to plug into...am I missing something? Without this antenna the navigation feature isnt working...I live in texas and its finding me on Crenshaw.


theres a place, I had no preblens with my W505 theres a gold-plated threaded connector deal to screw the antenna into, youre definately missing something


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

It's on the back. Looks like a tiny coax connection.


----------

